# E/M Service in ASC setting



## redmoore (Sep 17, 2010)

Our providers are trying to bill an E/M visit as well as the procedure in an ASC setting.

My argument has been that they are planned procedures therefore E/M can not be billed.
Their argument is they should be able to bill E/M visit for patients they haven't seen before because they coucil the patient on the procedure and take history.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lesainc (Sep 18, 2010)

I am a little confused by scenerio.  It is a planned procedure on a patient that has never been seen before?  

Maybe it is just me, but could you clarifiy?


----------



## redmoore (Sep 22, 2010)

They are saying they are being called in to do a procedure on the patient they haven't seen.  Besides that issue, there is the issue where they are doing procedures on their own patients in an ASC and still billing an E/M visit in an ASC setting.


----------

